# Pensacola Beach red tide Sunday reports?



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

new to fishing. Been surf fishing once. let me tell ya, went through the golden gates and surf fishing was there!

loaded up on the essentials at Gander on Wednesday hoping to hit Fort Pickens this morning. any red tide news?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't been lately, hopefully someone will chime in with a report for you.


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

thanks man. lots to learn, eh?


----------



## ghost5 (Oct 29, 2015)

Can't help with Ft Pickens but I fished the sound in Navarre at the bridge and it was in good shape. Plenty of bait, Spanish busting at sundown and I heard of good reds, trout and flounder being caught.


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

navarre, eh? thanks, ghost...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Has Fort Pickens road opened back up yet?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Has Fort Pickens road opened back up yet?


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

i did not go out last Sunday. Truth is, too, i've only fished on this side _ofFort Pickens proper. Gulf side across the road from the Bay's artificial reef._


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Still no sign of red tide at Pcola Beach. Crossing fingers that we dodged a bullet.


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

right on, Angler...RIGHT. ON!


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Seems to be all clear. Fished today down by Chicken Bone and the only thing dead was a pile of hard heads someone left under the boardwalk.....thanks???
Not much action. Tried it all- squid, live shrimp, peeled shrimp, gulp shrimp, sand fleas, frozen finger mullet, and pompano jigs. Tally was 6 or 7 small whiting, 2 small rays, 2 large rays, 2 hard heads, and a nice (to me) shark maybe 10 lbs that my buddy landed. Got cut off 3 times and of course when the wire leader finally made an appearance no more bites. Weather was great but nothing worth keeping. As always, nice to just be out and got to try out my new surf rods.


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

right on, man. liking the detail! maybe i'll see you out there one of these mornings.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Braved the "cold" and hit the surf today. Was going to go out to Ft Pickens but could not justify the $15 price tag. You would think that they would allow a discounted one day pass instead of forcing the 3 days for $15 on you. Went to Chicken Bone again and the bite was slow, some decent size whiting, lots of rays (maybe they are called skates?), one undersized pompano, one bull red that spit the hook at the last minute and one keeper red on fresh peeled dead shrimp.


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

whoa...beautiful! 
great way to spend a day, eh? woulda loved to have joined you, man. 

am I right to say bay scallops are made from Skate? looks like google time!


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

the funniest response to "are bay scallops ray wings?"

_However, Peter Benchley is probably responsible for MUCH of the concern that sea scallops in restaurants aren't really scallops. In his novel "Jaws," Matt Hooper is having lunch with Chief Brody's wife (they're having an affair), and Hooper agonizes over the menu. He WANTS to order scallops, but he tells Mrs. Brody, confidentially, that most restaurants don't serve real scallops, that most just take flounder and cut it up to look like scallops. Finally, he orders the scallops, takes one bite, and says, "I knew it. Flounder cut up with a cookie cutter."_


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

After further research I am tempted to try one! I don't think it will be anything close to a scallop but still edible nonetheless.


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

right on, scouticus! poached in butter? maybe duck fat? count me in man...


----------

